# Coastal Sports



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

If you're ever in the Myrtle Beach area and want to shoot, you should stop by Coastal Sports in Murrels Inlet. Great bunch of folks and a nice (small - 5 bay) indoor range. If I can ever mesh my schedule with theirs I intend to take the SC CCW class that they offer and get my SC non-resident CCW.


----------

